# Electrical boxes



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Where can I purchase a weather proof electrical box for switches? most of I am finding are just fused panel switches. One would think that if they sell the panels they would also carry the boxes to match?!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Weather proof switches instead of a box? Whats the application?


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Sorry, I'm looking for the box. Nav.lights switch.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

You can build one pretty easily out of a plastic hobby box, i made one for my canoe.


----------

